# A trip to EAA



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 26, 2006)

Some guys from Cali flew to AirVenture 06 and here are his pix.

Some neat weather shots, and different views of Rushmore and Devils Tower .

http://silvairehair2.home.comcast.net/072806/


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for those pix's!

As a kid, with a new pilots license , I flew into the EAA in 82 , 83 and 86, it's an experience thats for sure!

I liked all the pix's , and espicialy the little oasis, as that is a rare spot.


----------

